# Happy Birthday Les of Primus



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2009)

Gefeliciteerd Dan!


----------



## Maglar (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## Amsel (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, Happy Birthday man!

Don't party to hard...wait for the weekend!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a good one Dan!


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll raise my glass, cheers!...


----------



## seesul (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG, somewhere weekend starts on Wednesday8) 
Happy B´day buddy!


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan! Cheers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## sturmer (Apr 1, 2009)

congratulations mate


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a good one Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks alot fellas.... 43 is a hellova number....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan! Sink a few for me mate.


----------



## seesul (Apr 1, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks alot fellas.... 43 is a hellova number....



Enjoy the party though! 43rd b´day you can celebrate only once in a life


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Bday , hope the Isles aren't moving to Queens


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2009)

*A Happy Birthday Dan !!! 
Polish Sto lat !!! for you and many, many to come !!!*


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 1, 2009)

*Happy birthday ya ole bastardo!!*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday you slightly younger....Old Fart!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2009)

...from a fellow Long Islander (and Islanders fan)!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dan. Hmmmmm 43.... you're getting old[er]...

Hope it's a good day.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2009)

Happie, Happie Burfdae!!!

ohhh Minister of Whoopass
ohhh Fearsome Cape Buffalo
ohhh He Who Provides For the Herring Whomper!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!

Let's get the party started!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2009)

All the best Dan, have a good one. Guess that'll be you Missing Presumed P*ss*d for the next day then!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Les!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry I missed this one yesterday. So, I hope you had a great one, Dan! 43, crap, that means I am right behind you.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> *A Happy Birthday Dan !!!
> Polish Sto lat !!! for you and many, many to come !!!*



The Polish side of my family always sings this Polish happy birthday song at birthdays...

Happy birthday - congratulations - you didn't croak


----------



## Erich (Apr 1, 2009)

Dan happy belated man, tell B to go easy on ya ........yeah right 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2009)

43rd, huh? Happy Birthday you old grouch!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2009)

happy birthday Dan


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2009)

Heh. Missed this one yesterday. Happy (belated) Birthday, bro!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2009)

Jeez Louise Guys, thanks alot for the well wishes.... This Board Rules.....

I will post up a pic of my Burfday Present in alittle while.... Well, ONE of my presents hehe....


----------



## muller (Apr 1, 2009)

43 is the new 23! Hope you had a good one Dan! Any kits wrapped in giftpaper come your way??


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Tax Man brought those to me alittle while ago....

The real present is much nicer....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 2, 2009)

A belated happy birthday to you. I hope you got a lot of nice presents and not too much of a hangover!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Max.... Heres a pic of my burfday present from my Bride.....

Bob Nystrom is pretty much my only childhood Hero, and the guy who I mimicked my playing style... I still consider him to be one of the Greatest Hockey Players who ever played the game....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet Dan!


----------



## Becca (Apr 2, 2009)

AND of course since I can't STAND to keep presents around the house..NO i'm HORRIBLE..I love to give presents! Christmas almost kills me every year. He's had it for a few weeks.   

BABY?? you don't want to show the guys your matching boxers and Islanders fuzzy slippers??? Curiouser and curiouser... lol


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL. Great stuff. My wife is the same way. As soon as she gets the gifts, she's ready to dole them out.


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2009)

if D got pink spandex .............forget it. A true man always looks best in Black


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Happy belated Birthday, Les. Would have said so sooner, but I've been sinking in homework up to this point.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, the sweater is frickin great.....

And no, no pics of my fuzzy slippers, EVER!!!


----------



## drgondog (Apr 2, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks alot fellas.... 43 is a hellova number....



Try on 64, Toad..

Happy Birthday and quit bitchin - (unless you are bragging you made it this far)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Braggin for sure, Landlubber.........

Thanks u old fu*ker.... By the time Im 64, I'll be on a motorized cart doin my shopping......


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Braggin for sure, Landlubber.........
> 
> Thanks u old fu*ker.... By the time Im 64, I'll be on a motorized cart doin my shopping......



I hate you!

Actually what I can't stand is people at Wal-Mart shopping on the motorized scooter for no other reason than they're fat.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Im behind u 100% Matt.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2009)

A day late But Happy Birthday anyhow.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 2, 2009)

mkloby said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Actually what I can't stand is people at Wal-Mart shopping on the motorized scooter for no other reason than they're fat.



That or fat people parking in the handicapped part of the parking lot because they are "disabled."


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2009)

(_que Dennis Leary....)_

"Sometimes I park
in Handicapped spaces,
while handicapped people,
make handicapped faces!"


----------



## Redbeard (Apr 2, 2009)

please accept my appologies for being late on your Birthday wishes. Here's hoping you had a great day. A toast to you my friend....(beer held high).

Happy Bithday bud,

Redbeard


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Guys, the comments are very welcome, late or otherwise....

Denis Leary is one funny mofo....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gee....I feel soooo YOUNG! Once again Happy Birthday ye ol' sheep sh*gger!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2009)

mkloby said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Actually what I can't stand is people at Wal-Mart shopping on the motorized scooter for no other reason than they're fat.



Don't think our boy Dan will ever look like this.  

Happy birthday once more! Ahhh, to be 43 again!

TO


----------

